# Cortland County, Cortland NY SPCA male



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11548879

At the shelter they say I am the perfect family dog - I am good with children, cats, and other dogs. I am very calm, great to walk, and want a home.

Please know that there are ALWAYS MORE DOGS at this shelter. It is difficult to keep photos of all the available dogs posted on this site. Please know you are very welcome to visit the shelter and to call and ask about additional, available dogs.

The shelter is open Tues 3-7, /Wed/Fri/Sat 12-4 and Thursday 12-7. Stop by or call: 607-753-9386. 

Cortland County SPCA 
Cortland, NY 
(607) 753-9386


----------



## kularing (Aug 24, 2006)

How old is this handsome guy?


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

The website did not provide that info. You might want to try calling.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this NY boy up.


----------

